# worried!!!



## williasms (Dec 11, 2005)

i went for a scan yesterday and the nurse was really concerned that i was over stimulating, as i had 24 follicals that were around 11-14mm. she discussed it with the doctor and they reduced my stim injection. Unfortunately the night before the scan i had missed an injection as id run out of medication - much to my horror! I had my reduced dose yesterday morning whilst at my scan and was told not to inject stim again last night just suprefact. For the past week ive had pains in my ovaries and a feeling of constantly wanting to wee, this was the same today until around 12.30, when it went. I went to the loo and i had a clear watery discharge - like egg white. Which usally indicates ovulation. Im really worried now that the follicals have ruptured early. is this possible Im due for egg collection mon.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya williasms,

Don't worry hunny....the clinic know what they're doing...They're in complete control of your body. It's a rarity that someone has ovulated early while on stimms

I had the same as you, constant weeing and copious amounts of EWCM when I was stimming.

All will be well!

Love

Vicki x


----------

